# 166 mhz ?! und Amd Athlon xp 1800 werden ANGEZEIGT ...



## Xeal87 (17. Januar 2003)

Hallo. 
Ich hab eben meinen neuen pc zusammengeschraubt... Der prozessor is ein xp2400+ aber beim booten wird nur 1800+ angezeigt :-\
Genauso, das der arbeitsspeicher nur 166 mhz hat ... Kann mir jemand sagen woran das liegt ?


----------



## fasty (17. Januar 2003)

cpu: multiplikator und FSB richtig eingestellt ??

ram: wieviel sollte er denn eigentlich haben ?? unterstützt das mainboard den speicher ?


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fasty _
> *cpu: multiplikator und FSB richtig eingestellt ??*


muss man eigentlich nicht.
guck wenn dann was beim fsb eingestellt ist,
der multi sollte erstmal nicht verändert werden sollte.
fsb sollte 133 mhz betragen


----------



## fasty (18. Januar 2003)

smallB: man weiß ja nie  ...stimmt schon das der multi sich automatisch einstellt aber der FSB muss meistens noch "nachgeregelt" werden ...


----------



## Paule (21. Januar 2003)

so wars bei mir heute auch.
ich hab heute fast meine ganze hardware bekommen , und dann hab alles verbaut , und als ich booten wollte hat er mir auch nur nen 1800+ angezeigt 
aber dann hab den fsb auf 133mhz gestellt und jetzt hab ich nen 2400+ wie auch vorgesehen 
ich hab das a7n8x mainboard von asus
da kann mans leicht einstellen


----------



## Xeal87 (21. Januar 2003)

*cool*

Ich hab auch das a7n8x!
Ja das mit dem prozessor hab ich gestern auch hinbekommen.
Also @ Paule: is des normal das der nur 133 mhz FSB anzeigt ?!
Das gerät (a7n8x) hat doch 333 MhZ FSB oder täsch ich mich da ...


----------



## El_Schubi (21. Januar 2003)

nö, die 333mhz sind der arbeitsspeichertakt und nicht der fsb!


----------



## Paule (21. Januar 2003)

also , ich habs auch versucht , mit 166mhz , aber da er ja bei 133schon den 2400+ angezeigt hat wars mir eigentlich egal 

nur hat er ,als ich mit 166mhz gebootet hab nichts mehr angezeigt  ich denke mal , dass das am agp-bus lag , der dadurch dann zu hoch war 
aber egal , dann wär der prozzi auch viel zu schnell gelaufen 
aber , warum eigentlich nicht ? 
hab nen recht guten kühler druff 

Grüße
Paule


----------



## Xeal87 (21. Januar 2003)

@ El Schubi: Wieso steht dann auf der verpackung (ich zitiere) "333 Mhz Fsb" ?!


----------



## El_Schubi (22. Januar 2003)

athlon 2400+: 
"Prozessor für 133 MHz Bustakt mit "Double Data Rate" (DDR) Technologie. Es werden pro Taktzyklus zwei Datensätze übertragen, daher wird manchmal auch von "266 MHz" Bustakt gesprochen." (http://www.alternate.de).

=> der prozessor wird mit 133mhz bustakt angesprochen. dieser takt bestimmt im zusammenhang mit dem multiplikator den prozessortakt. dein chip dürfte einen multiplikator von 15 haben. wenn du jetzt 333mhz takt hättest, wäre es ein 5ghz chip, wäre sicher nett, ABER...  
die taktung des arbeitsspeichers findet in einem anderen menüpunkt des bios statt. im normalfall kann man im bios "power-user" uä. angeben, da wird dann alles bis zu maximum erhöht, der pc aber auch instabiler, also gegebenenfalls mußt du die core-spannung etc nachregeln. (ich bin nicht schuld wenn du was grillst  ). wenn du denn "power-user" eintrag nicht hast, schau dich mal in deinem bios um, da findest du sicher einstellungsmöglichkeiten für den arbeitsspeicher (takt, cas latency, etc.). und da wirst du auch dein 333mhz einstellen können.

mfg el


edit: hier noch die spezifikationen für dein board:
Prozessoren: 
AMD Athlon XP (Thoroughbred) 1700+ - 2800+, AMD Athlon XP 1500+ - 2100+, AMD Athlon (Thunderbird) 650-1400 MHz (FSB 133), AMD Duron 600-1300 MHz 

=> wie man sehen kann überall nur 133mhz FSB.

erst beim speicherstandart stehen dann ua. die 333mhz.
Speicherstandard: PC200, PC266, PC333, PC400.

diese 333mhz/266mhz fsb sind nur eine andere bezeichnung (siehe oben) und gehören in die werbesprüchekategorie der marke "schneller, höher, weiter)


----------



## Paule (22. Januar 2003)

also , soweit ich weiss , oder erkennen kann sind die prozessoren ab dem xp2600+ mit nem fsb 166mhz getaktet,beim 2600+ gibts aber beide varianten , vorsicht !
http://www4.alternate.de/html/nodes/003025000.html
da kann man unten sich die ganzen prozessoren angucken , die 166mhz haben...also , der xp2600+ ; xp2700+ ; xp2800+

Grüße
Paule


----------



## fluessig (22. Januar 2003)

Hab auch das Asus a7n8x - deluxe. Hab auch das beschriebene Problem, nur noch keine Lust gehabt mich darum zu kümmern. Bei meinem Athlon XP 2000+ steht beim booten FSB 166 da (Prozessor wird als Athlon mit 1250 Mhz angezeigt)
Läuft da jetzt tatsächlich der fsb auf 166 MHz oder ist das nur falsch angezeigt?
Denn wenn man vom Multiplikator ausgeht (12,5) müsste laut oberer Anzeige der fsb nur bei 100 MHz liegen.

BTW: Hatte einer von euch auf dem Board Probleme mit GF4 Ti4200 Grafikkarten? Meine läuft nämlich nicht (ist von PNY) drauf. Vielleicht wenn ich das mit dem fsb ändere.


----------



## Paule (22. Januar 2003)

ich glaube , dass das ohne weiteres sein kann , dass es wegen dem fsb bei dir nicht funzt 
als ich mal kurz 166mhz eingestellt hatte hat die graka auch kein bisschen gefunzt , da der agp-bus dadurch zu hoch war denke ich , takte den fsb einfach mal mit 133mhz , und ich denke es müsste funktionieren


----------

